
Introducing the 'waves' Audio Synthesizer Written in Common Lisp - kruhft
http://busfactor1.ca/kruhft
======
midgetjones
You are very brave not to use named parameters creating things that could
destroy your hearing!

Sounds really cool though :)

~~~
kruhft
Named parameters how? The building blocks are so simple (ramp, sine and
envelope) that they stick in my head pretty easily.

------
brudgers
I am having trouble connecting. Maybe the internet's hug is too tight.

